# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Semmering 27.6.09 pics  Roadgap

## freq

hab den link aus dem nyx board... picasaweb.google.com/PoserRac...0627Semmering#^^ ähm ich spring sitzend 0o ..wtf

----------


## BoB

was ist das für ein cooles auto?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mankra

Gute Frage, zuerst hat er mich an einen alten Escort erinnert, bar da paßt das Grill nicht ganz, könnte auch ein ein Datsun aus den 70iger sein

----------


## mankra

Grad eine Mail erhalten:



> is geilste auto der welt mit ana reisschüssel verwechseln naaaaaaaaaaa
> ford escort MK1 auch als hundeknochen bezeichnet(wegen dem grill)

----------


## shiftocool

das ist auf jeden fall eine ford escort hundeknochen. 
ein super geiles auto.
auf dem bild mit der seitenansicht kann man auf der haube die FORD zeichen erkennen. 
man sollte dieses auto nicht mit einem japaner vergleichen !!! :EEK!:  :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## Poison :)

oida, landet der in da kurve?  :EEK!:   picasaweb.google.com/PoserRac...95321552873138

----------


## pagey

des is der schmidt stefan hahhaha ..

fotos sind jetz nicht so der absolute knaller ... hoff die anderen (von dem paparazzi im hintergrund) sind besser ... aber natürlich trotzdem danke fürs fotografieren ...

----------


## Biker753

noch ein paar www.shootme.at/webgalery008/roadgap/index.html

----------


## der koch

mit so einem auto ist mein onkel früher (70er jahre) ziemlich erfolgreich rally gefahren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

